# No More Rabies Shots



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

The rabies vaccine is required every three years in my state. If a pet owner refuses to have his/her pet(s) vaccinated, the vet will report the owner to the state (I do not know what the consequences of this action are). In such instances, how do owners avoid these vaccines? The only way I can think of is to simply not go to the vet again, an option that is tempting but troublesome, as I'm concerned about the repercussions should my dog ever require vet care. The state permits a narrow exception for dogs with certain immune disorders, but neither of my dogs qualify. TIA.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when my dogs reach a certain age, they don't get vaccinations any more...and my vet and i have an understanding. is it possible for you to talk to your vet and reach a similar understanding?

plus, we don't visit the vet so much anymore.....so we tear the notices up....i've not had the experience of my vet reporting me. 

that would not be very nice and would make me seek another vet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The laws are pretty much the same every where but I have yet to meet a vet that will actually turn a client in for not having rabies vaccines done. It's just bad business because they'd for sure lose a lot of clients by doing so. The only way the law will really find out is if your dog gets loose, you get stopped out in public by an official without proof of current rabies shot or no/expired dog license is required in your county (proof of RV must be given for these). 

I would ask your vet if they'll consider a rabies titer as proof of immunity in replacement of an actual vaccine. If they are, have them write up an official document stating your dogs are "vaccinated" for rabies.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My friend was turned in by the vet for not having her 2 dogs registered and not having having the rabies vaccine. She got a letter from some department in the County threatening prosecution, so that was that. We have the three year requirement down here too. I wonder if the vet has to cover his own ar$e by reporting non-vaccinated dogs to the County.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

they can kiss my ar$e before my dog gets vaccinated ahahahahaha


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Molly - that is my understanding. The state vet can prosecute a vet who fails to report a non-vaccinated dog, and therefore vets pressure owners to vaccinate.

Nat - the state does not accept titers in lieu of revaccination.

I think I'm stuck with it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I have decided just from reading these boards that my old dogs aren't going to get any more vaccinations but rabies, but i will get those.

Mostly because I don't want anyone to take them away from me, even if it's a temporary quarantine. Neither one would handle that very well.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Jolie had her rabies shot (3yr-but required every year) before I had her titers taken. She came back w/ plenty of immunity to parvo & distember (2 types). My vet THEN told me that now I could have my dogs titers taken for rabies & the state of GA would accept them! No more rabies-of course the cost for this particular titer is $150.00 but worth it. There are natural supplements that you can give your dogs to help protect their immune systems before and after and decrease the toxicity after. I gave an immune blend & milk thistle. Luckily my hounds have never had any ill effects. Next check-up, I'll pay the da ---d money & be done with it!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Molly - that is my understanding. The state vet can prosecute a vet who fails to report a non-vaccinated dog, and therefore vets pressure owners to vaccinate.
> 
> Nat - the state does not accept titers in lieu of revaccination.
> 
> I think I'm stuck with it.


i'm pretty sure i'd stick with rabies, mainly because i never know if a neighbour or a stranger would report my dog....

i had a maltese/poodle stray come into my home. accidentally, he bit me ( he was aiming for one of my other dogs and stupidly i put my hand in the way)....when i went to get stitches, i had to prove rabies. this was in georgia.

so if there is an incident involving a dog and an emergency room.....wouldn't it automatically be reported anywhere you are in this country?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

When we lived in Denver, I was planning on keeping my dogs current on rabies to keep them safe from the law. We had a client that had to euthanize her dog because a dead rabid animal was found in their house and the dog hadn't stayed current on rabies...granted the owner declined quarantining the dog for four months. Which I can sympathize with....sucks all around. 

But out here...I'm not as worried about it. There are no dog licensing laws where we are located...so no one can "turn us in" here. 

So...I think the solution to your dilemma is to move out into the country where there aren't any dog licensing laws :thumb:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Even without licensing laws, having a "current" (provable) rabies vaccine can be necessary. I know around here if your dog happens to "bite" someone for any reason, if it doesn't have "proof", it can be taken from you and test for rabies.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

owning a bully breed i make sure hes kept up to date on rabies ebcuase all it takes is one person who is frightend by him to file a report a claim he attacked them even though he a sweet loveing dog. the breeders are dealing with a simalar problem they own 8 bull terriers who are all very sweet and VERY obedient a women who lives in the neighborhood was harrassing them going onto there property and calling them names becuase she called there dogs "pitbulls" and wanted them out of the neighborhood. so while standing out front of there house she called the police to come down they did and she claimed that their dogs ran out at her and bit her her only proof was that her shirt was torn she had no bite marks. the police walked up to the breeders door to talk to them who had no idea she was even outside and there dogs hadd not been let out since that morning and the owners went out with the dogs. ti was basically a he said seh said type deal. the police did not do anything since there was no actual bite mark on her not even red marks well ever since i guess she will circle there house and even stand in there yard the breeders have called the police to no avail they come take a statement and leave.
with dogs like bully breeds you really cannot take a chance one day while i was out walking Cesar a women walked past us and Cesar tried to sniff her as she walked past just stuck his nose in her direction not pulling ro anything and she screamed of coarse cesar was suprised and pulled back but hte women just gave me the dirtiest look as though i allowed Cesar to lunge at ehr or somthing all seh would have had to do is report he tried to attack her or somthing like that just becuase he looks "bully"


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If she was trespassing onto his property, he should get a restraining order and THEN take a photo of her in the yard and get her arrested.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I had a friend who got a waver, she rescued a dog and thought he had been vac multiple times, a titer was done I think that was ok. I went ahead a vac mine because its cheaper to vac than run a titer. Go figure. Anyway at least our doggie police worked with me on my girl, one vac at a time. So some of them were late, but the allergist backed me up.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> I went ahead a vac mine because its cheaper to vac than run a titer. Go figure. up.


The vaccinations may be cheaper, but the vaccines are certainly harder on your dogs system-as I stated-my dogs ONCOLOGIST (cancer specialist) was the first one to alert me. Why would you necessarily have to have the titers taken every year?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> When we lived in Denver, I was planning on keeping my dogs current on rabies to keep them safe from the law. We had a client that had to euthanize her dog because a dead rabid animal was found in their house and the dog hadn't stayed current on rabies...granted the owner declined quarantining the dog for four months. Which I can sympathize with....sucks all around.
> 
> But out here...I'm not as worried about it. There are no dog licensing laws where we are located...so no one can "turn us in" here.
> 
> So...I think the solution to your dilemma is to move out into the country where there aren't any dog licensing laws :thumb:


That is SOOOO the reason that I want to move back to Idaho!!LOL :lol:


----------

